# [Résolu] [Crossdev] P'tit soucis de cross compil' FreeBSD

## Kernald

Bonjour bonjour,

j'ai un vieux P4 sur lequel je teste FreeBSD en ce moment, sauf qu'un P4 à 1.8Ghz, niveau compil', comment dire, ça se traîne un peu. Ayant un quad à 3.2Ghz sous Gentoo à côté, j'aimerais bien en profiter pour cross-compiler… Donc : crossdev -t i386-pc-freebsd

Voilà la sortie :

```
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 * Host Portage ARCH:     amd64

 * Target Portage ARCH:   x86-fbsd

 * Target System:         i386-pc-freebsd

 * Stage:                 4 (C/C++ compiler)

 * binutils:              binutils-[latest]

 * gcc:                   gcc-[latest]

 * libc:                  freebsd-lib-[latest]

 * PORTDIR_OVERLAY:       /var/lib/layman/mozilla

 * PORT_LOGDIR:           /var/log/portage

 * PKGDIR:                /usr/portage/packages/cross/i386-pc-freebsd

 * PORTAGE_TMPDIR:        /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd

  _  -  ~  -  _  -  ~  -  _  -  ~  -  _  -  ~  -  _  -  ~  -  _  -  ~  -  _  -  ~  -  _  -  ~  -  _  -  ~  -  _  -  ~  -  _  -  ~  -  _  -  ~  -  _  -  ~  -  _  -  ~  -  _  -  ~  -  _  -  ~  -  _  -  ~  -  _  -  ~  -  _  -  ~  -  _  -  

 * Forcing the latest versions of {binutils,gcc}-config/gnuconfig ...                                                                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * Log: /var/log/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd-binutils.log

 * Emerging cross-binutils ...                                                                                                                                                                                                        [ ok ]

 * Log: /var/log/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd-freebsd-lib-headers.log

 * Emerging cross-freebsd-lib-headers ...

 * freebsd-lib failed :(

 * If you file a bug, please attach the following logfiles:

 * /var/log/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd-info.log

 * /var/log/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd-freebsd-lib-headers.log

```

Et le log en question :

```
Calculating dependencies ... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0 from mozilla

 * freebsd-lib-8.0.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...               [ ok ]

 * freebsd-contrib-8.0.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...           [ ok ]

 * freebsd-crypto-8.0.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...            [ ok ]

 * freebsd-libexec-8.0.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...           [ ok ]

 * freebsd-etc-8.0.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...               [ ok ]

 * freebsd-include-8.0.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...           [ ok ]

 * freebsd-usbin-8.0.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...             [ ok ]

 * freebsd-gnu-8.0.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...               [ ok ]

 * freebsd-sys-8.0.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...               [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                   [ ok ]

 * CPV:  cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0

 * REPO: mozilla

 * USE:  amd64 bluetooth crosscompile_opts_headers-only elibc_glibc ipv6 kernel_linux multilib ssl usb userland_GNU

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking freebsd-lib-8.0.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work

>>> Unpacking freebsd-contrib-8.0.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work

>>> Unpacking freebsd-crypto-8.0.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work

>>> Unpacking freebsd-libexec-8.0.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work

>>> Unpacking freebsd-etc-8.0.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work

>>> Unpacking freebsd-include-8.0.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work

>>> Unpacking freebsd-usbin-8.0.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work

>>> Unpacking freebsd-gnu-8.0.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work

>>> Unpacking freebsd-sys-8.0.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work

 * Applying freebsd-lib-bsdxml.patch ...

  [ ok ]

 * Applying freebsd-lib-6.0-pmc.patch ...

  [ ok ]

 * Applying freebsd-lib-6.0-gccfloat.patch ...

  [ ok ]

 * Applying freebsd-lib-6.0-flex-2.5.31.patch ...

  [ ok ]

 * Applying freebsd-lib-6.1-csu.patch ...

  [ ok ]

 * Applying freebsd-lib-6.2-bluetooth.patch ...

  [ ok ]

 * Applying freebsd-lib-new_as.patch ...

  [ ok ]

 * Applying freebsd-lib-8.0-log2.patch ...

  [ ok ]

 * Applying freebsd-lib-8.0-rpcsec_gss.patch ...

  [ ok ]

 * Renaming libraries ...

  [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/lib ...

 * Applying freebsd-lib-includes.patch ...

  [ ok ]

 * Building ssp.h

sed -e 's/@ssp_have_usable_vsnprintf@/define/' /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/gnu/lib/libssp/../../../contrib/gcclibs/libssp/ssp/ssp.h.in > ssp.h

 * Installing includes into /include_proper as portage:0...

creating osreldate.h from newvers.sh

install -d /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper

install -o portage -g 0 -m 444  a.out.h ar.h assert.h bitstring.h complex.h cpio.h _ctype.h ctype.h db.h dirent.h dlfcn.h elf.h elf-hints.h err.h fmtmsg.h fnmatch.h fstab.h fts.h ftw.h getopt.h glob.h grp.h gssapi.h ieeefp.h ifaddrs.h inttypes.h iso646.h kenv.h langinfo.h libgen.h limits.h link.h locale.h malloc.h malloc_np.h memory.h monetary.h mpool.h mqueue.h ndbm.h netconfig.h netdb.h nl_types.h nlist.h nss.h nsswitch.h paths.h printf.h proc_service.h pthread.h pthread_np.h pwd.h ranlib.h readpassphrase.h regex.h regexp.h res_update.h resolv.h runetype.h search.h setjmp.h signal.h spawn.h stab.h stdbool.h stddef.h stdio.h stdlib.h string.h stringlist.h strings.h sysexits.h tar.h tgmath.h time.h timeconv.h timers.h ttyent.h ulimit.h unistd.h utime.h utmp.h uuid.h varargs.h vis.h wchar.h wctype.h wordexp.h osreldate.h /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper

if [ -L /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/bsm ]; then  rm -f /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/bsm;  fi

if [ -L /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/cam ]; then  rm -f /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/cam;  fi

if [ -L /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/geom ]; then  rm -f /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/geom;  fi

if [ -L /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/net ]; then  rm -f /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/net;  fi

if [ -L /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/net80211 ]; then  rm -f /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/net80211;  fi

if [ -L /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/netatalk ]; then  rm -f /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/netatalk;  fi

if [ -L /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/netgraph ]; then  rm -f /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/netgraph;  fi

if [ -L /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/netinet ]; then  rm -f /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/netinet;  fi

if [ -L /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/netinet6 ]; then  rm -f /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/netinet6;  fi

if [ -L /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/netipsec ]; then  rm -f /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/netipsec;  fi

if [ -L /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/netipx ]; then  rm -f /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/netipx;  fi

if [ -L /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/netnatm ]; then  rm -f /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/netnatm;  fi

if [ -L /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/netncp ]; then  rm -f /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/netncp;  fi

if [ -L /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/netsmb ]; then  rm -f /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/netsmb;  fi

if [ -L /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/nfs ]; then  rm -f /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/nfs;  fi

if [ -L /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/nfsclient ]; then  rm -f /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/nfsclient;  fi

if [ -L /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/nfsserver ]; then  rm -f /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/nfsserver;  fi

if [ -L /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/sys ]; then  rm -f /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/sys;  fi

if [ -L /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/vm ]; then  rm -f /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/vm;  fi

if [ -L /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/cam/ata ]; then  rm -f /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/cam/ata;  fi

if [ -L /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/cam/scsi ]; then  rm -f /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/cam/scsi;  fi

if [ -L /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/dev/acpica ]; then  rm -f /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/dev/acpica;  fi

if [ -L /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/dev/an ]; then  rm -f /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/dev/an;  fi

if [ -L /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/dev/bktr ]; then  rm -f /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/dev/bktr;  fi

if [ -L /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/dev/firewire ]; then  rm -f /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/dev/firewire;  fi

if [ -L /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/dev/hwpmc ]; then  rm -f /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/dev/hwpmc;  fi

if [ -L /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/dev/ic ]; then  rm -f /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/dev/ic;  fi

if [ -L /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/dev/iicbus ]; then  rm -f /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/dev/iicbus;  fi

if [ -L /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/dev/ieee488 ]; then  rm -f /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/dev/ieee488;  fi

if [ -L /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/dev/lmc ]; then  rm -f /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/dev/lmc;  fi

if [ -L /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/dev/mfi ]; then  rm -f /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/dev/mfi;  fi

if [ -L /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/dev/ofw ]; then  rm -f /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/dev/ofw;  fi

if [ -L /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/dev/pbio ]; then  rm -f /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/dev/pbio;  fi

if [ -L /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/dev/ppbus ]; then  rm -f /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/dev/ppbus;  fi

if [ -L /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/dev/smbus ]; then  rm -f /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/dev/smbus;  fi

if [ -L /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/dev/speaker ]; then  rm -f /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/dev/speaker;  fi

if [ -L /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/dev/usb ]; then  rm -f /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/dev/usb;  fi

if [ -L /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/dev/utopia ]; then  rm -f /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/dev/utopia;  fi

if [ -L /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/dev/vkbd ]; then  rm -f /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/dev/vkbd;  fi

if [ -L /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/dev/wi ]; then  rm -f /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/dev/wi;  fi

if [ -L /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/fs/devfs ]; then  rm -f /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/fs/devfs;  fi

if [ -L /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/fs/fdescfs ]; then  rm -f /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/fs/fdescfs;  fi

if [ -L /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/fs/fifofs ]; then  rm -f /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/fs/fifofs;  fi

if [ -L /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/fs/msdosfs ]; then  rm -f /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/fs/msdosfs;  fi

if [ -L /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/fs/nfs ]; then  rm -f /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/fs/nfs;  fi

if [ -L /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/fs/ntfs ]; then  rm -f /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/fs/ntfs;  fi

if [ -L /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/fs/nullfs ]; then  rm -f /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/fs/nullfs;  fi

if [ -L /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/fs/nwfs ]; then  rm -f /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/fs/nwfs;  fi

if [ -L /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/fs/portalfs ]; then  rm -f /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/fs/portalfs;  fi

if [ -L /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/fs/procfs ]; then  rm -f /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/fs/procfs;  fi

if [ -L /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/fs/smbfs ]; then  rm -f /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/fs/smbfs;  fi

if [ -L /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/fs/udf ]; then  rm -f /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/fs/udf;  fi

if [ -L /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/fs/unionfs ]; then  rm -f /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/fs/unionfs;  fi

if [ -L /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/geom/cache ]; then  rm -f /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/geom/cache;  fi

if [ -L /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/geom/concat ]; then  rm -f /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/geom/concat;  fi

if [ -L /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/geom/eli ]; then  rm -f /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/geom/eli;  fi

if [ -L /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/geom/gate ]; then  rm -f /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/geom/gate;  fi

if [ -L /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/geom/journal ]; then  rm -f /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/geom/journal;  fi

if [ -L /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/geom/label ]; then  rm -f /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/geom/label;  fi

if [ -L /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/geom/mirror ]; then  rm -f /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/geom/mirror;  fi

if [ -L /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/geom/multipath ]; then  rm -f /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/geom/multipath;  fi

if [ -L /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/geom/nop ]; then  rm -f /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/geom/nop;  fi

if [ -L /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/geom/raid3 ]; then  rm -f /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/geom/raid3;  fi

if [ -L /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/geom/shsec ]; then  rm -f /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/geom/shsec;  fi

if [ -L /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/geom/stripe ]; then  rm -f /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/geom/stripe;  fi

if [ -L /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/geom/virstor ]; then  rm -f /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/geom/virstor;  fi

if [ -L /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/netgraph/atm ]; then  rm -f /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/netgraph/atm;  fi

if [ -L /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/netgraph/netflow ]; then  rm -f /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/netgraph/netflow;  fi

if [ -L /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/security/audit ]; then  rm -f /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/security/audit;  fi

if [ -L /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/security/mac_biba ]; then  rm -f /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/security/mac_biba;  fi

if [ -L /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/security/mac_bsdextended ]; then  rm -f /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/security/mac_bsdextended;  fi

if [ -L /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/security/mac_lomac ]; then  rm -f /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/security/mac_lomac;  fi

if [ -L /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/security/mac_mls ]; then  rm -f /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/security/mac_mls;  fi

if [ -L /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/security/mac_partition ]; then  rm -f /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/security/mac_partition;  fi

if [ -L /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/ufs/ffs ]; then  rm -f /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/ufs/ffs;  fi

if [ -L /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/ufs/ufs ]; then  rm -f /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/ufs/ufs;  fi

if [ -L /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/machine ]; then  rm -f /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/machine;  fi

if [ -L /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/x86_64 ]; then  rm -f /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/x86_64;  fi

if [ -L /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/crypto ]; then  rm -f /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper/crypto;  fi

mtree -deU   -f /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include/../etc/mtree/BSD.include.dist  -p /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include_proper

pmake: exec(mtree) failed (No such file or directory)

*** Error code 1

Stop.

pmake: stopped in /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/include

 * ERROR: cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0 failed:

 *   install_includes() failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   48:  Called src_prepare

 *   environment, line 3300:  Called install_includes '/include_proper'

 *   environment, line 2352:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       $(freebsd_get_bmake) installincludes MACHINE=${MACHINE} DESTDIR="${DESTDIR}" INCLUDEDIR="${INCLUDEDIR}" BINOWN="${BINOWN}" BINGRP="${BINGRP}" || die "install_includes() failed";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0'.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay named 'mozilla': '/var/lib/layman/mozilla/'

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/work/lib'

>>> Failed to emerge cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/freebsd-lib-8.0/temp/build.log'

```

Là, honnêtement, je sais pas du tout comment ça peut se régler, j'ai pas trouvé grand chose en demandant à mon ami Google, donc je fais appel à vous. Je teste en ce moment sur un Gentoo en x86, voir si ça passe, m'enfin, niveau rapidité, il est du même niveau que le P4 celui là  :Rolling Eyes: 

Voili voilà, si vous avez besoin d'info supplémentaire, j'ai rien à cacher :p

Merci  :Wink: 

Edit : même erreur en x86… Pas un problème dû au 64 bits doncLast edited by Kernald on Thu May 27, 2010 5:53 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

apparemment, il te manque une commande "mtree", qu'il faut peut-être installer (sys-apps/mtree)

----------

## Kernald

Exact, je pensais que c'était les fichiers utilisés par mtree qu'il ne trouvait pas… Ça m'apprendra à lire tiens. Maintenant, c'est le stage 1 de GCC qui plante :

```
build/gengenrtl -h > tmp-genrtl.h

/bin/sh /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/gcc-4.4.3-r2/work/gcc-4.4.3/gcc/../move-if-change tmp-genrtl.h genrtl.h

build/gengenrtl > tmp-genrtl.c

echo timestamp > s-genrtl-h

build/genmodes -h > tmp-modes.h

/bin/sh /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/gcc-4.4.3-r2/work/gcc-4.4.3/gcc/../move-if-change tmp-genrtl.c genrtl.c

/bin/sh /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/gcc-4.4.3-r2/work/gcc-4.4.3/gcc/../move-if-change tmp-modes.h insn-modes.h

echo timestamp > s-modes-h

echo timestamp > s-genrtl

build/genmodes -m > tmp-min-modes.c

build/genmodes > tmp-modes.c

/bin/sh /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/gcc-4.4.3-r2/work/gcc-4.4.3/gcc/../move-if-change tmp-min-modes.c min-insn-modes.c

echo timestamp > doc/gcc.1

/bin/sh /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/gcc-4.4.3-r2/work/gcc-4.4.3/gcc/../move-if-change tmp-modes.c insn-modes.c

echo timestamp > s-modes-m

(pod2man --center="GNU" --release="gcc-4.4.3" --section=1 gcc.pod > doc/gcc.1.T$$ && \

      mv -f doc/gcc.1.T$$ doc/gcc.1) || \

      (rm -f doc/gcc.1.T$$ && exit 1)

Dans le fichier inclus à partir de ./tm.h:13,

          à partir de /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/gcc-4.4.3-r2/work/gcc-4.4.3/gcc/gencheck.c:24:

/var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/gcc-4.4.3-r2/work/gcc-4.4.3/gcc/config/freebsd-spec.h:158:16: erreur: opérateur « < » n'a pas d'opérande gauche

echo timestamp > s-modes

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c  -O2 -pipe -DIN_GCC -DCROSS_DIRECTORY_STRUCTURE  -W -Wall -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wcast-qual -Wold-style-definition -Wc++-compat -Wmissing-format-attribute -pedantic -Wno-long-long -Wno-variadic-macros -Wno-overlength-strings   -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DGENERATOR_FILE -I. -Ibuild -I/var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/gcc-4.4.3-r2/work/gcc-4.4.3/gcc -I/var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/gcc-4.4.3-r2/work/gcc-4.4.3/gcc/build -I/var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/gcc-4.4.3-r2/work/gcc-4.4.3/gcc/../include -I/var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/gcc-4.4.3-r2/work/gcc-4.4.3/gcc/../libcpp/include  -I/var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/gcc-4.4.3-r2/work/gcc-4.4.3/gcc/../libdecnumber -I/var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/gcc-4.4.3-r2/work/gcc-4.4.3/gcc/../libdecnumber/dpd -I../libdecnumber    -o build/gensupport.o /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/gcc-4.4.3-r2/work/gcc-4.4.3/gcc/gensupport.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c  -O2 -pipe -DIN_GCC -DCROSS_DIRECTORY_STRUCTURE  -W -Wall -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wcast-qual -Wold-style-definition -Wc++-compat -Wmissing-format-attribute -pedantic -Wno-long-long -Wno-variadic-macros -Wno-overlength-strings   -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DGENERATOR_FILE -I. -Ibuild -I/var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/gcc-4.4.3-r2/work/gcc-4.4.3/gcc -I/var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/gcc-4.4.3-r2/work/gcc-4.4.3/gcc/build -I/var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/gcc-4.4.3-r2/work/gcc-4.4.3/gcc/../include -I/var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/gcc-4.4.3-r2/work/gcc-4.4.3/gcc/../libcpp/include  -I/var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/gcc-4.4.3-r2/work/gcc-4.4.3/gcc/../libdecnumber -I/var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/gcc-4.4.3-r2/work/gcc-4.4.3/gcc/../libdecnumber/dpd -I../libdecnumber    -o build/print-rtl.o /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/gcc-4.4.3-r2/work/gcc-4.4.3/gcc/print-rtl.c

make[2]: *** [build/gencheck.o] Erreur 1

make[2]: *** Attente des tâches non terminées....

Dans le fichier inclus à partir de ./tm.h:13,

          à partir de /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/gcc-4.4.3-r2/work/gcc-4.4.3/gcc/gensupport.c:24:

/var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/gcc-4.4.3-r2/work/gcc-4.4.3/gcc/config/freebsd-spec.h:158:16: erreur: opérateur « < » n'a pas d'opérande gauche

Dans le fichier inclus à partir de ./tm.h:13,

          à partir de /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/gcc-4.4.3-r2/work/gcc-4.4.3/gcc/print-rtl.c:32:

/var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/gcc-4.4.3-r2/work/gcc-4.4.3/gcc/config/freebsd-spec.h:158:16: erreur: opérateur « < » n'a pas d'opérande gauche

make[2]: *** [build/print-rtl.o] Erreur 1

make[2]: *** [build/gensupport.o] Erreur 1

rm gcc.pod

make[2]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/gcc-4.4.3-r2/work/build/gcc »

make[1]: *** [all-gcc] Erreur 2

make[1]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/gcc-4.4.3-r2/work/build »

make: *** [all] Erreur 2

 * ERROR: cross-i386-pc-freebsd/gcc-4.4.3-r2 failed:

 *   emake failed with all

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   48:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 5142:  Called toolchain_src_compile

 *   environment, line 5737:  Called gcc_src_compile

 *   environment, line 3297:  Called gcc_do_make

 *   environment, line 3087:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake LDFLAGS="${LDFLAGS}" STAGE1_CFLAGS="${STAGE1_CFLAGS}" LIBPATH="${LIBPATH}" BOOT_CFLAGS="${BOOT_CFLAGS}" ${GCC_MAKE_TARGET} || die "emake failed with ${GCC_MAKE_TARGET}";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =cross-i386-pc-freebsd/gcc-4.4.3-r2',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =cross-i386-pc-freebsd/gcc-4.4.3-r2'.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay named 'mozilla': '/var/lib/layman/mozilla/'

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/gcc-4.4.3-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/gcc-4.4.3-r2/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/gcc-4.4.3-r2/work/build'

>>> Failed to emerge cross-i386-pc-freebsd/gcc-4.4.3-r2, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/cross/i386-pc-freebsd/portage/cross-i386-pc-freebsd/gcc-4.4.3-r2/temp/build.log'

```

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Là cela ressemble à un bug. Va jeter un oeil sur https://bugs.gentoo.org

Est-ce que FreeBSD 8 est déjà supporté par crossdev ?

----------

## Kernald

Eh ben justement, à propos de FreeBSD 8… En passant la bonne option -t, en fait, ça marche tout de suite bien mieux  :Rolling Eyes: 

C'était crossdev -t i386-portbld-freebsd8.0 qu'il fallait, copié d'un configure sous FreeBSD, au moins, il est identique, et là, il compile jusqu'à la fin (GCC stage 2) sans aucun soucis.

Merci !

----------

